# Typical foods for mouse diet



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

What fruits, or vegetables, should I include in my mice's diets?

I have 19 mice and my 1 male is a little overweight from the dry food (Harry hamster) that I am feeding him. Is there anyway to help him lose weight? Like good foods for him? He has a wheel and everything for him to exercise on. Just concerned about his weight.

So, yea, is any fruits or vegetables that you guys feed your mice and that they enjoy?
Thank you


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Mice do not need and generally shouldn't have fruits or vegetables. Their diet is grains, bugs, and seeds.


----------



## GeorgiaRose998 (Apr 20, 2015)

Okay, thanks.


----------

